# Diisopromine?



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Has anyone heard of or taken this drug, I can't find much information on it.Lori


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Lori - I think you may have it spelled wrong. I believe you are looking for Desipramine. It's a heterocyclic antidepressant. You should be able to find plenty of info if you do a search with the above spelling.AnneMarie


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi,I did a paste & copy, here it is "diisopromine chlorhydrate"Thing is, I can find little information that is in English, so perhaps you are right, and this is the french spelling.From what I can gather though its a spasmolytic drug, whatever that is. I thought it was probably like an antispasmatic.Lori


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Huh, don't know then. Sorry.AnneMarie


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

That sounds so much like a drug here in Canada called Dicetel; which is an anitspasmodic drug. from what I read on the French sites on the one you cut and pasted, I wonder if it is the same? I looked at my box of dicetel I have here but I don't see diisopromine chlorhydrate on it at all.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks for the post Auroraheart, I will have to check it out, hoping the pharmasist can be of some help.Lori


----------

